# Cannot reach website externally



## gpatrick (Oct 14, 2009)

Previously I had this setup:

cable modem ---> linksys router ---> 4 port hub ---> pc

The linksys router was old and only had 1 port so I had a hub.  I have a website http://www.garypatrick.net setup and was able to get to the site from inside my LAN and also externally from my Blackberry.

The ISP is a dhcp IP, so I have linksys forwarding a port.  The firewall is doing a redirect from that external port to port 80 to a reverse proxy which directs to different websites.

All was working fine.  Then I had to get a new cable modem and decided to get a new linksys router at the same time and get rid of the hub.  I also bought a wireless router.

The current setup is:
cable modem ---> wired router ---> wireless router

The new wired router has 4 ports, so the wireless router is plugged into port 1 on the wired router and the pc is plugged into port 4 on the wired router.

Now I cannot access my website from inside my network using the url or from my Blackberry.  I can access the site inside the LAN if I use the private IP of the firewall.

When I run 'ipnat -l' when trying to access the site from my Blackberry I see a connection and a rdr on the firewall and I see the IP of the Blackberry in the log of the wired router and it has the port I am forwarding.  But it eventually times out.

The new wired router has had "block WAN requests" disabled.  DNS is hosted by my name registrar and that is correct.  nslookup returns an answer.  "Block WAN requests" is enabled on the wireless router since the web server doesn't pass through it.

Any ideas?


----------



## robbak (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd say that you havn't told the wired router about the wireless one's network, so it doesn't know where to send packets for it.

The best way I know to do things like these is to find out how to set the wireless router to access-point mode, so it will turn off all it's routing and dhcp software, and just act like a switch with a wireless device.


----------



## gpatrick (Oct 14, 2009)

Thanks, I'll try to find out how to set the linksys to access point mode.  Currently the wireless has dhcp turned off.  The wired firewall has dhcp turned off too.  The wired firewall is 192.168.10.1 and the wirelss is 192.168.10.8.


----------

